

Archer – GIANT Easter Egg - SpaceInvader
http://www.reddit.com/r/ArcherFX/comments/2wlcha/archer_super_easteregg_hunt_augmented_reality/

======
SpaceInvader
Reddit thread:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/ArcherFX/comments/2wlcha/archer_supe...](http://www.reddit.com/r/ArcherFX/comments/2wlcha/archer_super_easteregg_hunt_augmented_reality/)

